# Brennan Jb7



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I was going to tell Roger as a reply to his want add but don't have enough posts yet.

I've got one of these, (basically a very big I pod that stays at home) and I love it and its not for sale.

When its not playing music it displays the time so it might just squeeze into this forum.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The Canon Man said:


> I was going to tell Roger as a reply to his want add but don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> I've got one of these, (basically a very big I pod that stays at home) and I love it and its not for sale.
> 
> When its not playing music it displays the time so it might just squeeze into this forum.


I was reading about these in an ad in Private Eye of all places, they seem an excellnet idea, I think I will buy one, I have boxes full of cassettes that I'd like to install and then junk.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

I've got one. It's good at what it does. Don't buy their speakers, you're better with your own.

What it doesn't say in the blurb is that it doesn't read the embedded ID TAG data on the CD.

It's pre loaded with data for about 400k albums. Anything that isn't pre loaded, you require to type in the data.

Worth the money overall, though.

.

.

Any other questions, fire away & I'll try to answer.

.

.

Jim...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks very good...

Is there something like this for DVDs?


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

just bought one after seeing ad in Private Eye too - yet to set it up and the remote looks fiddly - will update when I have got it working


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks!!!

I didn't want to order one because, as with watches, I'll have changed my mind by the time it arrives


----------

